# what kind of rhom



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

What kind of rhom is this. Also how big will he get in a 210 gal tank with rutein water changes and how long will it take for him to get full grown.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hmmm, kinda looks deformed, like it was in too small of a tank for too long. how big is it and any other info you have may be helpful.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

These small ones, dark like that are usually Brazilian, but again that is NOT carved in stone.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

that red eye is incredible.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

When I got him he was about 4 inches. I found him in a lfs and paid 50 bucks for him. I've had him for about two and a half years and he is a little over seven inches now. When I first got him he was much more pointy in shape, almost like a diamond. Now he is getting a little rounder and his eyes have become much more red. Infact the above picture does not do his eyes any justice. His eyes are usually a lot more red than that. He was first put into a 55 gal tank for the first 6 months then moved into a 125 gal for a year and then finally put into a 210 gal that measures 72x24x29.

How old do you think he was when I first purchased him if he was around 4 inches or a little less?


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

pinchy said:


> When I got him he was about 4 inches. I found him in a lfs and paid 50 bucks for him. I've had him for about two and a half years and he is a little over seven inches now. When I first got him he was much more pointy in shape, almost like a diamond. Now he is getting a little rounder and his eyes have become much more red. Infact the above picture does not do his eyes any justice. His eyes are usually a lot more red than that. He was first put into a 55 gal tank for the first 6 months then moved into a 125 gal for a year and then finally put into a 210 gal that measures 72x24x29.
> 
> How old do you think he was when I first purchased him if he was around 4 inches or a little less?


 got a current picture of those red eyes?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks a lot like my old fishy.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

this one shows the red a little better


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice...


----------

